# BBC You and Yours request for people struggling to sell in Spain



## johntneal

Hi, I'm John and I'm a journalist on the You and Yours programme on BBC Radio 4. I'm looking at doing a story about people who are struggling to sell their homes/holiday homes in Greece, Spain, Italy and France. We are then going to get an expert on the back to give advice. we can pre-record the interview and you don't have to use your full name.

If you can help, I'm hoping to do it tomorrow but may do a follow up, please e mail me on john.neal (at) bbc (dot) co (dot) uk or you can on (44) 161 83 61322.

Cheers everyone,

John


----------

